# Kennt jemand das Gewässer " het Wanssums Ven " ?



## Udo561 (22. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
da bei uns am Leukermeer im Moment wegen Baggerarbeiten nichts zu fangen ist und ich mit dem Boot nicht auf die Maas komme wollte ich gerne auf dieses Gewässer http://www.hsvhetalvertje.nl/hetalvertjeframeset.htm
ausweichen.
Es ist mehr oder weniger ein Karpfengewässer ,aber es werden auch ü 1 meter Hechte gefangen.
Neues Gewässer und keinen Plan , über Tipps würde ich mich freuen.
Bevorzugt fische ich auf Raubfisch , aber ich würde mich auch gerne mal am Karpfen versuchen.
Wassertemperatur war am Sonntag + 2,7 Grad , geht da noch was auf Karpfen ?
Die Karpfen dürften schwer zu fangen sein da in diesem Gewässer jeder Fisch zurück gesetzt weden muss.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand das Gewässer " het Wanssums Ven " ?*

Hi,
mal hoch hole , hat da noch niemand geangelt ?
Welchen Karpfenköder würdet ihr jetzt im Winter in einem stark befischten Gewässer nehmen an dem alle Karpfen zurück gesetzt werden müssen.
Die Karpfen dürften doch schon alles an Ködern kennen und nur sehr schwer zu fangen sein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## alex-racer (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand das Gewässer " het Wanssums Ven " ?*

Hi Udo,

kenne das gewässer nicht, habe also auch noch nicht dort geangelt.
aber generell ist es sehr schwierig die karpfen ab 8 grad wassertemperatur zum beissen zu überreden, sie fressen zwar noch aber ganz ganz wenig.
dann angele doch lieber auf die schönen hechte, wenn schon schöne ü 1 meter drinne sind, damit kennst du dich doch auch gut aus. also ich würde eine rute mit köfi auf grund legen, und eine rute mit posenmontage und köfi knapp über grund treibenlassen, versuchs doch einfach mal.
und wenn du dort warst berichte doch mal, wäre schön interessiere mich nämlich auch 
für die anlage.

schöne weihnachten wünscht alex


----------



## Udo561 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand das Gewässer " het Wanssums Ven " ?*

Hi Alex,
ich werde mit meinem Sohn über Weihnachten da aufschlagen , leider ist auf Raubfisch nur 1 Rute erlaubt.
Ich werde berichten ob wir endlich einen ü 1 Meter Hecht überlisten können.

Gruß Udo


----------

